# one of the best squat tutorials I've ever seen



## ECKSRATED (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 19, 2016)

It's worth watching I promise.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 19, 2016)

You can do that, Ecks. Dys, TS, POB.


----------



## Milo (Mar 19, 2016)

Gonna have to grab some popcorn for this one.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 19, 2016)

Milo said:


> Gonna have to grab some popcorn for this one.


Definitely watch it milo. It's a very informative video.


----------



## snake (Mar 19, 2016)

Did I hear that right? Weight not back on the heals and let the knees travel out?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 19, 2016)

snake said:


> Did I hear that right? Weight not back on the heals and let the knees travel out?


Center of the foot. And the knee forward thing is just the way max squats. And he's right that it will engage the quads more. Mark sits back into his squat because he used to train with a tampon I mean briefs. I think high bar your knees should travel forward a good amount.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 20, 2016)

Back on your heels is a cue. The bar will be centered through your body and over mid foot because the weight of the bar is trying to push you forward and crush you. Mid foot feels back because most athletic positions and stances have you on your toes. If you actually went on your heels, you'd be on your ass with 600+ on the bar. 

I didn't watch the video, but yes - you push your knees out to descend into the hole and keep pushing to get out. That's spreading the floor.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 20, 2016)

Wth I just watched the beginning where the guy just started off with bar


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 20, 2016)

Dys watch it when u have some time and are bored. It's actually a pretty good video. I like max. Strong little ****er


----------



## Milo (Mar 20, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Back on your heels is a cue. The bar will be centered through your body and over mid foot because the weight of the bar is trying to push you forward and crush you. Mid foot feels back because most athletic positions and stances have you on your toes. If you actually went on your heels, you'd be on your ass with 600+ on the bar.
> 
> I didn't watch the video, but yes - you push your knees out to descend into the hole and keep pushing to get out. That's spreading the floor.



Took me awhile to figure this out. Being back on my heels felt like the bar was raping me and my quads couldn't activate for shit. I stopped listening to cues awhile back because they cause more confusion that anything.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 20, 2016)

Milo said:


> Took me awhile to figure this out. Being back on my heels felt like the bar was raping me and my quads couldn't activate for shit. I stopped listening to cues awhile back because they cause more confusion that anything.



Everyone has to have their own cues. Things to remind yourself what YOU need to do. Some cues can be bad for some people.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 20, 2016)

Knees out on the way back is huge. If I don't push my knees out my squat ends up to high


----------



## Milo (Mar 20, 2016)

Just watched. Can't wait to try these tips. Also want to try the make-shift belt squat. Seems like a huge benefit.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 20, 2016)

Milo said:


> Just watched. Can't wait to try these tips. Also want to try the make-shift belt squat. Seems like a huge benefit.



I'm gonna try the belt squats tomorrow too. And I wanna start incorporating more leg press in my program to strengthen my quads.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm gonna try the belt squats tomorrow too. And I wanna start incorporating more leg press in my program to strengthen my quads.


**** the leg press. Squat more. 

DYS, please find time to watch at least the first 10-15 min. Pillar too. I think there's good discussion that could come from this.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 20, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> **** the leg press. Squat more.
> 
> DYS, please find time to watch at least the first 10-15 min. Pillar too. I think there's good discussion that could come from this.



Close stance leg press hammer my quads. Need to grow them some more and they're very easy to target on the leg press.


----------



## Milo (Mar 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Close stance leg press hammer my quads. Need to grow them some more and they're very easy to target on the leg press.



I get a huge pump close stance. Put a band on it too. God damn.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't get why people knock the leg press. All ot works is your LEGS!!! lol


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 20, 2016)

Max looks like TS and hey Mark Bell those knee sleeves are totally gay:32 (18):


----------



## Go Away (Mar 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Close stance leg press hammer my quads. Need to grow them some more and they're very easy to target on the leg press.



Single leg leg presses like Coan did. Pow!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 20, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Max looks like TS and hey Mark Bell those knee sleeves are totally gay:32 (18):



While mark sits there counting his millions of dollars he makes of his gay equipment.


----------



## Megatron28 (Mar 20, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Max looks like TS and hey Mark Bell those knee sleeves are totally gay:32 (18):



If you don't have anything nice to say....


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 20, 2016)

some great advice. Killed legs Saturday so I will have to wait and try these tips next week. cant wait....


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I don't get why people knock the leg press. All ot works is your LEGS!!! lol



Because it puts your lower back in a bad position.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 21, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Because it puts your lower back in a bad position.


Not if u wear a belt and keep your back straight. Can't be any worse than having 600 pounds on your back for a squat.


----------



## Milo (Mar 21, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Because it puts your lower back in a bad position.



I have tweaked my back pressing. No real way to get around it pulling your ass up. But doing one leg at a time helps a bit.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 21, 2016)

Milo said:


> I have tweaked my back pressing. No real way to get around it pulling your ass up. But doing one leg at a time helps a bit.



U need to grab the handles and pull your ass down into the seat as hard as u can. It will keep your lower back from rounding. That's what those handles are for. And u don't have to go super deep with leg press. Going too deep puts the stress on your lower back. Treat it like a squat, knees out on the way down.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 21, 2016)

I haven't done a leg press since 2003


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 21, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I haven't done a leg press since 2003


I havent done any leg press in like 4 years I believe. That's all I did before I started seriously squatting.


----------

